# more subjects in cadets



## tyr (4 Sep 2005)

Who thinks that we should add some more PO's to the books for instance Field Engineering or Watermanship or Toolcraft. all of wich are currently assigned PO numbers but are not taught to many cadets does any one agree with me that more PO's should be added to the books


----------



## C/Sgt. King (5 Sep 2005)

Your idea is really good. Although, you must think realistically when it comes to these things. Not all corps have access to the resources needed to teach these Po's. What would be the point of including them if they can not be taught properly?


----------



## q_1966 (8 Sep 2005)

I like the Idea, especially if your affiliated with the Engineers  ;D    At least they have the Pioneer Course In Vernon and thats a step in the right direction.


----------



## purple peguin (8 Sep 2005)

I think your idea is great too, I have always wanted to learn more about EME. They teach us the history and give us guided tours through Willow park in Halifax where there base is. But it would be neat to learn more about the trades within EME.


----------



## tyr (13 Sep 2005)

C/Sgt. King said:
			
		

> Your idea is really good. Although, you must think realistically when it comes to these things. Not all corps have access to the resources needed to teach these Po's. What would be the point of including them if they can not be taught properly?


By Field engineering i mean "A" Frames and rope bridges the materials for that are quite simple to acquire. The Rope is easily supplied by the nearest military base or cadet camp. And the logs for it you can recieve from a local who is willing to allow you to make select cuts on their land.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (22 Sep 2005)

hhhhmmmm sounds nice but would your CO think  the same of that idea?


----------



## q_1966 (25 Sep 2005)

Its easy to do (I cant really vouch for easy so you will have to consult the pioneers on that one) but I hope any CO would think its a good idea...Because it is (as long as its for mature and responsible people)

Edit: If money is an issue (which I dont think it is) do a bit of fundraising and go and purchase / aquire ropes and logs (Logs wont be an issue being were in B.C.) Rope might cost what $80.00 tops, if you buy alot of it im giving a really big guesstimate here but its not like were funding for a big multicorps excercise or something like the one recently done up in Barrier.


----------



## Jonny Boy (26 Sep 2005)

C/MWO Brookes said:
			
		

> By Field engineering i mean "A" Frames and rope bridges the materials for that are quite simple to acquire. The Rope is easily supplied by the nearest military base or cadet camp. And the logs for it you can receive from a local who is willing to allow you to make select cuts on their land.



all that kind of stuff it taught in CLI Adventure. they teach you rope bridges, A- Frames, and all that kind of stuff. i am not sure if they teach it to you in any other CLI course, but it is covered in CLI Adventure.


----------



## Neill McKay (26 Sep 2005)

I don't know about the army cadet training programme, but the sea cadet programme includes some time for optional training.  The army cadet programme likely does as well, and you could probably include that kind of thing.  Something to pass on to your training officer, perhaps.


----------



## patt (26 Sep 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> all that kind of stuff it taught in CLI Adventure. they teach you rope bridges, A- Frames, and all that kind of stuff. i am not sure if they teach it to you in any other CLI course, but it is covered in CLI Adventure.



we did it in D&C when we went out into the bush


----------



## tyr (5 Oct 2005)

I personally have an exercise already planned for my corps but i was wondering if anyone else thought that we should bring back some of the old PO's


----------



## ouyin2000 (5 Oct 2005)

I would REALLY REALLY like to see PO 4404 Field Craft come back

I know they merged some of it into Bushcraft (4403), but there is absolutely nothing in the Reference Pam about personal cam and concealment. That was a big part of army cadets before all these changes ...now myself and my seniors are trying to instruct basic cam and concealment from memory, and I am worried that soon it will be lost altogether, since i am aging out this november


----------



## Burrows (5 Oct 2005)

Find some of the old star level books?

If you really need help I could probably send you a book or two.  Our corps has a shelf full of each.


----------



## ouyin2000 (5 Oct 2005)

oh we have the books, we just never use them as theyre not part of our "training schedule"

I have found some other interesting books lately, such as an old (early '90s) RCAC Pac Region Patrolling Guide pam

it just saddens me that 4404 is gone forever


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> oh we have the books, we just never use them as theyre not part of our "training schedule"
> 
> I have found some other interesting books lately, such as an old (early '90s) RCAC Pac Region Patrolling Guide pam
> 
> it just saddens me that 4404 is gone forever


You kinda contradict yourself here......"oh we have the books, we just never use them as theyre not part of our "training schedule"" and then you go on to say that you miss the 4404.  But why would you miss it if  you never use it or any other books?

Make up your mind....


----------



## Burrows (5 Oct 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> it just saddens me that 4404 is gone forever



You have the materials to create the lesson.  I'm sure finding cam paint isn't too hard.

If you aren't willing to use the materials at hand that would be useful, then it deserves to die.


----------



## ouyin2000 (5 Oct 2005)

the staff don't allow me the time nor the resources to do this training...and don't go telling me "Oh you're an RSM you have enough sway with the officers to do this training" because i have tried it, and it doesn't work


----------



## Burrows (5 Oct 2005)

Stop flip-flopping Mr. Kerry.


----------



## D-n-A (5 Oct 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> So then you don't teach camming up. Who're you hiding from anyways?



The evil monkey in my closet


----------



## Burrows (6 Oct 2005)




----------



## condor888000 (6 Oct 2005)

Chris: The funny thing is, he wasn't always evil....*cut to view of well dressed monkey walking into his house*
Evil Monkey: Honey I'm home!! *Opens bedroom door* I made Partner!!*Sees wife in bed with Monkey2*
*random monkey screaming and thrusting*

And the finale.........








Is it a bad thing that I had that all memorized?? ???


----------



## Burrows (7 Oct 2005)

Not bad.

Weird yes.


----------

